# Whos the WORST ACTOR of all time?



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Is say peter sellers is the worst. The guy is a joke.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Jerry Lewis. But the French love his movies. :nono2:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Well you misseda great Peter Sellers movie last night---De. Strangelove.

I might go with Jerry Lewis.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Peter Sellers was an amazing actor, especially in films like "Dr. Strangelove..." and "Being There". But I supposed he could be considered a bit nuanced for some.

The worst actor? There are so many from which to choose, and many of them just on Fox, the WB, and UPN sitcoms! 

As to movie actors and actresses, one of the top "worst" would have to be Jennifer Lopez. J-Lo couldn't act her way out of a soap bubble. For males, I could point to most any "rap" star, but there are notable exceptions (Ice T, for example, is an exceptional actor). My least favorite actor would probably be Jim Carrey. He annoys me greatly. It seems every role he plays is the same, so he doesn't really "act".


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> The worst actor? There are so many from which to choose, and many of them just on Fox, the WB, and UPN sitcoms!


Happy, this may be the first time I ever said this, but I agree with you. Perhaps the worst actors I've ever seen come from The WB, specifically 7th Heaven. The kids in my high school drama club were better actors then the cast of 7th Heaven, especially that deranged women who plays the mother. My mom watched the show weekly since it first came on, she watches the repeats every evening on ABC Family. Sometimes I stop by when going to the kitchen and watch a few seconds, roll my eyes and proceed on my way.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> Happy, this may be the first time I ever said this, but I agree with you. Perhaps the worst actors I've ever seen come from The WB, specifically 7th Heaven. The kids in my high school drama club were better actors then the cast of 7th Heaven, especially that deranged women who plays the mother. My mom watched the show weekly since it first came on, she watches the repeats every evening on ABC Family. Sometimes I stop by when going to the kitchen and watch a few seconds, roll my eyes and proceed on my way.


Exactly! I'm all for giving young or unknown actors a break, but they should at least be able to ACT, I think. :sure: Sometimes it is simply painful to watch, the acting is so horrific. I guess in the big scheme of things there are far worse problems to deal with, but surely they could find SOMEBODY who can act. As you stated, they could go to most any high school drama class and find better candidates. I think they hire based on looks only. If you're pretty, you get the job. Acting ability? Not necessary as long as you look good.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

maybe is would be better to qualify this question with :Who is the worst actor of all time who, in spite of their incredible lack of talent, became a major star....

in that case, Mark Wahlberg, Ben Affleck, and Thandie Newton ALL come to mind....


----------



## leestoo (Mar 23, 2002)

I vote for that great actress, Madonna. She has been atrocious in most of her movies.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Jim Carrey. Runners-up include Chevy Chase, Jerry Lewis, and the cast of Friends.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

The worst actor may also hold a dual distinction as a singer, Fabian Forte


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

A lot of 2nd generation actors got their shot because of mom or dad. In some cases, as in the Fonda's, they went on because they are good. In some cases, the only reason they are still around is because mom or dad still carry some weight in the industry. Tori Spelling is a classic example of zero talent, nitwit, and a waste of good film stock; however, since daddy is a big deal, no one will cross her. And we suffer.

But then, as I think about it, daddy is noted for having bad actors (i.e. Charlie's Angels, Mod Squad, Starsky and Hutch).


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

For all I know she is much better now. But back in the 80sa there was a Michael Caine/Joe Bologna movie called "Blame it on Rio". Each had a daughter that they took on a trip to Rio. The Michael Caine character (whose daughter was played by a youg Demi Moore) had an affair with Joe Bologna's daughter.

The actress was quite attractive but was horrible. I saw a few minutes of this again just a few weeks ago. The person I was with said she is now a fairly accomplished actress in lower budget films.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

John Travolta...ever see Battleship Earth? It pains me to watch any movie he is in. Punisher was a decent movie...excluding Travolta. I was rooting the whole movie to see him die in the end.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Lots of stinkos, but remember grease, Saturday night fever urban cowboy pulp fiction Michael phenomenon broken arrow and others. All big dogs get fleas


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Doug McClure


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

olgeezer said:


> Lots of stinkos, but remember grease, Saturday night fever urban cowboy pulp fiction Michael phenomenon broken arrow and others. All big dogs get fleas


I'll give you portions of Grease (although I still can't sit through it all) and maybe Saturday Night Fever, but anything since about Look Whose Talking bites the big one regarding his acting.


----------



## Paladin (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm going with the entire cast of Friends. Not a real actor/actress in the whole lot.


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

Tom Green and all of the Jackass cast.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

cdru said:


> I'll give you portions of Grease (although I still can't sit through it all) and maybe Saturday Night Fever, but anything since about Look Whose Talking bites the big one regarding his acting.


Did i mention Get Shorty or Kelly Preston?


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Paladin said:


> I'm going with the entire cast of Friends. Not a real actor/actress in the whole lot.


Jennifer Anniston actually did a great job in "The Object Of My Affection". Lisa Kudrow has good comic timing instincts, as evidenced in "Romy & Michelle's High School Reunion". The guys of "Friends", though, truly do stink on ice.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Troy McClure


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Nobody's mentioned Sylvester Stallone?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Well t3ehre is the first Rocky. And some people liked Copland. Not much else though.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Stop, or my mom will shoot? Over the top? Sure, the first Rocky was good, but Sly is a horrible actor.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Most of the actors mentioned are pretty recent. But at the danger of really getting killed, let me say that The Duke, John Wayne was no actor at all. Fortunately however, playing himself made for a lot of wonderful movies. 

Then of course there is Ronald Reagan. There are some who say that his best role was that of President of the United States. But its hard not to get upstaged when you are playing opposite a monkey. :lol:


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

Bogy said:


> Most of the actors mentioned are pretty recent. But at the danger of really getting killed, let me say that The Duke, John Wayne was no actor at all. Fortunately however, playing himself made for a lot of wonderful movies.
> 
> Then of course there is Ronald Reagan. There are some who say that his best role was that of President of the United States. But its hard not to get upstaged when you are playing opposite a monkey. :lol:


Wow, don't let an opportunity to let your hatred shine through.

As for the question at hand (not pointless attacks on those who have unfortunately passed) I would have to say Jim Carrey is high on the list with that "Can you hear me now" guy being a close second.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

SAEMike said:


> Wow, don't let an opportunity to let your hatred shine through.
> 
> As for the question at hand (not pointless attacks on those who have unfortunately passed) I would have to say Jim Carrey is high on the list with that "Can you hear me now" guy being a close second.


We're discussing acting abilities. At no point in this discussion was it ever mentioned that actors who are dead are off-limits for criticism. Reagan was an actor, so he is fair game for criticism of his abilities in that regard. Saying he was a terrible actor has no relation to his being dead or not, and has nothing to do with "hatred", it is simply an assessment of his repertoire. That some people, possibly yourself included, have seemingly deified Reagan is unfortunate because you've actually cheapened his memory by making him out to be something he never was.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

SAEMike said:


> Wow, don't let an opportunity to let your hatred shine through.
> 
> As for the question at hand (not pointless attacks on those who have unfortunately passed) I would have to say Jim Carrey is high on the list with that "Can you hear me now" guy being a close second.


The title of this thread is, "Whos the WORST ACTOR of all time?" I may be wrong, but "all time" seems to include all actors living and dead, not just the one you saw last night.

As far as John Wayne, I think I made it very clear that while he is not acknowledged to be a great actor, he was a great personality and he made some wonderful films, some of which I have seen numerous time and never grow tired of.

As far as Reagan, even a lot of Republican can in good conscience admit he was never more than a B actor. He made a number of movies playing opposite a monkey, and many actors have made the statement that they hate playing opposite children and animals, because they always upstage you. And I am far from the first who made the statement that his best role was playing the President. I know you see it as a cheap shot, but in a way it is a complement. George Bush could take lessons. Reagan knew how to portray himself in a "presidential" manner. I can relate to this because in many instances I have to "act" pastoral. Knowing my enemies I am sure this is going to come back to bite me, but there are times when a minister doesn't feel like ministering. But the phone rings in the middle of the night and you go and offer the compassion that is needed. I put on the role. As I mentioned a few days ago in another thread, Paul stated that he was all things to all people. There are times here when I need to meet people's expectations, not what I necessarily feel God requires. I sometimes let myself be more natural around here instead of meeting people's expectations and some people criticize me for not being reverent enough.

I voted for Ronald Reagan two times. He never was my first choice, I voted for Bush 1 in the Primaries, but I voted for him. I became less happy as the years continued. You didn't like it when Reagan was chided before he died, and now you can't accept it when Reagan is gently made fun of after he has died. He was an ex-president, not the almighty.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Also, Ronald Reagan was a Democrat for most of the years he was acting.


----------



## Selenna (Jun 18, 2004)

Ronald Reagan also made the same type of comment himself... when asked in 1966 by a reporter what kind of governor he would be he answered _"I don't know. I've never played a governor."_


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Gee whiz guys. You can't play nice at any games can you? lol


And BTW the Duke did not play himself in every mover. He oftens said that he was playing Ted Williams. And why is it that he never got a chjance to play that role? There aren't enough movies about Red Sox outfdielders if you ask me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

ok heres my list of the worst actors,i wanted to just do 5 but theres a little more,here they are in no particular order,kevin costner,arnold schwartenegger,sly stallone,john wayne,KEANU REAVES,ben affleck,oh yeah jim carrey,its either keanu reaves or sly stallone,i pick sly,just watch rocky 5 and especially take notice of when he is arguing in the street with adrian when tommy gunn drives off,i think thats hands down the worst acting scene ive ever seen,its almost shocking,the director must of been running out of film,but its funny as hell its so horobly acted.lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

john travolta.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

HappyGoLucky said:


> Peter Sellers was an amazing actor, especially in films like "Dr. Strangelove..." and "Being There". But I supposed he could be considered a bit nuanced for some.
> 
> The worst actor? There are so many from which to choose, and many of them just on Fox, the WB, and UPN sitcoms!
> 
> As to movie actors and actresses, one of the top "worst" would have to be Jennifer Lopez. J-Lo couldn't act her way out of a soap bubble. For males, I could point to most any "rap" star, but there are notable exceptions (Ice T, for example, is an exceptional actor). My least favorite actor would probably be Jim Carrey. He annoys me greatly. It seems every role he plays is the same, so he doesn't really "act".


you should see the new one eternal sunshine of the spotlless mind


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Burt Reynolds is the absolute worst! He had no personality whatsoever. I remember when he did that TV series Evening Shade that he was mad when he lost out on syndication royalties because it was sold directly to cable. It didn't last long on cable, that's for sure.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Great topic Steveox. Congrats.
Easy answer.... Woody Allen. No further discussion necessary. :lol: I don't think I have ever seen him in a movie that I have enjoyed.
More current: David Caruso, an annoying actor who is consistently saved by good plots (as I sit here watching one of my favorite shows, CSI:Miami).

Comments on others mentioned...
Peter Sellers - I enjoyed the first Pink Panther movie and, I agree with Happy that he did do a good job of acting in Dr. Strangelove and Being There.
Jim Carrey - Very annoying person on screen and probably in real life also. I did enjoy The Mask though, so I can't put him in the "worst of all time" category.
John Travolta - I think he is fairly talented and has played a wide range of characters beginning with Vinnie in Welcome Back Kotter and including many BAD ones. He has the ability to do a great, evil villain as witnessed in a fairly recent movie I don't recall the name of (I am sure someone will revive my deceased brain cell).
Sylvester Stallone - I actually enjoyed one of his movies that got HORRIBLE reviews, the farcical comedy "Oscar". This flick reminds me of a classic stage play more than a real movie and I could see it being a very popular high school class play.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

I'd have to say that Al Pacino is one of the worst Italian actors I've ever seen before. He's very overrated and should retire. He doesn't hold a candle to Sly Stallone.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

John Travolta ! Hands down! He's downright awful!


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

I like Sly Stallone. I really enjoyed First Blood and Cliffhanger, not to mention the Rocky series, particularly. I wouldn't say he is a great actor, but he certainly is not the worst of all time.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Stalone was also very good in Cop Town.

But I'd have to say that the last few season of Sex in the City and the Sapranos showed some very poor acting. They all seemed to be just "going through" their lines.


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

Either Adam Sandler or John Travolta - take your pick. For my money, neither has done a film worth watching.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Either Adam Sandler or John Travolta - take your pick.


That's easy.... Sandler.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Elizabeth Berkeley - of Saved by the Bell and Showgirls fame...


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

toomuchtv said:


> Either Adam Sandler or John Travolta - take your pick. For my money, neither has done a film worth watching.


face off?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2004)

ya actually i agree todd pacino isnt good he acts the same in every movie,i guess i have to think of a bad german actor now......umm....i get back to you on that one......lol.....german food is more popular than italian food...lol...hitler sucks!


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Richard King said:


> Great topic Steveox. Congrats.
> Easy answer.... Woody Allen. No further discussion necessary. :lol: I don't think I have ever seen him in a movie that I have enjoyed.


OMG! I agree with Richard King on something!


> More current: David Caruso, an annoying actor who is consistently saved by good plots (as I sit here watching one of my favorite shows, CSI:Miami).


OMG!!!!!! Agreement again?!?!?! I wonder if it is in Caruso's contract that he can only be filmed at that certain angle? You know the one, the same close up in every episode with him looking slightly to the right, with the sunglasses on and the pursed lips... He's the William Shatner of facial expression.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

sampatterson said:


> Elizabeth Berkeley - of Saved by the Bell and Showgirls fame...


"Showgirls" is the movie that will be playing on a continuous loop in Hell... on a double-feature with "Scary Movie 3" :eek2:


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

toomuchtv said:


> Either Adam Sandler or John Travolta - take your pick. For my money, neither has done a film worth watching.


Didn't you like Travolta as the jerk in _Carrie_?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> OMG! I agree with Richard King on something!


Do I feel a new sig line coming on?


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Well its has to be me!!!!

I had one line in Gus VanSant's movie "Drugstore Cowboy". I was so bad that my rushes never made it to the final print. At least my '57 Chevy appeared in the movie.
(I was also an extra in Gus' first feature movie, "Mala Noche")


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Rich, if anyone around here has a wealth of experience to rival the Chief's, its gotta be you. When are you going to start writing stories?


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Richard King said:


> Do I feel a new sig line coming on?


It would take far more than this!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2004)

Sicilianguy's idea of fun is watching Grease Part 2 on a Saturday night with his Uncle Frankie.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Bogy said:


> Rich, if anyone around here has a wealth of experience to rival the Chief's, its gotta be you. When are you going to start writing stories?


I wrote satire in the late 80's, under the pen name of "El Muserote" and even sold one piece the the San Jose Mercury. I found a website that has some of my old writings:

http://dchipaux.free.fr/_syl_/_txt_/gv16/Religious Definitions.txt

Writing anything longer than three pages, though, takes more discipline and attention than I have. I dabble in the arts as a counterpoint to the highly technical stuff I do. Hence, my "muse" is more impulsive than disciplined.

I try to live life to the fullest. My wife says it is because I came so close to death in Vietnam. I sleep only about 3-4 hours a day to try to fit it all in.


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

Bogy said:


> Didn't you like Travolta as the jerk in _Carrie_?


Oh. you mean before someone told him he was cool & sexy & he started to believe his own publicity? Nah.


----------



## 5FE (Mar 9, 2004)

You are all forgetting Paul Walker of Fast the Furious.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

cdru said:


> John Travolta...ever see Battleship Earth? It pains me to watch any movie he is in. Punisher was a decent movie...excluding Travolta. I was rooting the whole movie to see him die in the end.


 Yes, that was definitely a "craplousy" movie, to steal from his own character.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Bill Clinton was easily the worst actor of all time. He seemed constantly on the edge of bursting into laughter at his own B.S. every time he opened his mouth. If you're going to pretend to something other than the truth, whether in movies or politics, you have to be able to deadpan convincingly. Clinton never could. He was like a comedian who was always laughing at his own material more than actually reciting the material.

If you want the best actor, just about any teenager when trying to hide something from their parents. Some academy awards need to be given to quite a few.

But if we're sticking to alleged entertainment, well... Clinton still is the worst as modern politics _ARE_ entertainment.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

olgeezer said:


> Did i mention Get Shorty or Kelly Preston?


Travolta was GREAT in Get Shorty.


----------

